# Протрузия шейного отдела



## Сорокин А.Н. 1987 (4 Янв 2016)

Добрый день. у меня лёгкое онемение конечностей особенно в левой руке, иногда отдаёт в в голову с левой стороны сделал МРТ , подскажите *пожалуйста* что лучше делать ? сейчас буду проходить второй курс электрофорез к карипаином плюс. Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2016)

*Сорокин А.Н. 1987*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/

По поводу карипазима (карипаина) - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5436/


----------



## Сорокин А.Н. 1987 (4 Янв 2016)

Я Сорокин Александр Николаевич ,Мне 28 лет,  16.06.87г. рождения, проживаю ХМАО г.Сургут.
Добрый день. Всё началось с таво что меня продуло в авто, через день я не мог с постели всать сковало сильно прокалоли обезбаливающие и после них прокалол Мелоксикам Комбилипен и пропил Сирдалуд воспаление прошло но остались   лёгкое онемение конечностей особенно в левой руке, иногда отдаёт в в голову с левой стороны на затылке, сделал МРТ , Невролог прописал электрофорез к карипаином плюс. Сделал лечебный массаж 20 сеансов. Подскажите *пожалуйста* что лучше делать ?Заранее спасибо!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Янв 2016)

Карипаин бесполезен. 
Лучше пройти курс мануальной терапии у квалифицированного врача.


----------



## Сорокин А.Н. 1987 (4 Янв 2016)

подскажите пожалуйста вот такой препарат как АРТА эффективен или может что то другое посоветуете пропить для восстановления или еще витамины какиенибуть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2016)

А что лечим?
Вы привели жалобы (онемение), привели МРТ (ничего серьезного), тогда уж приведите и диагноз врача, который Вас лечит.
Когда продуло, как болело вначале, смотрел ли врач рефлексы и чувствительность, какие лекарства и как долго принимали, как протекало заболевание?


----------



## Сорокин А.Н. 1987 (4 Янв 2016)

диагноз врача протрузия меж позв диска вот и всё что они могли сказать и написать в истории болезни а курс лечения назначали с карипаином и сказал что если не поможет то только один выход операция. я просто подумал не мешало бы  (может я и ошибаюсь) пропить комплекс витаминов укрепившие межпозвоночные диски и сам позвоночник , сейчас у меня неприятные ощюшения по телу легкое онемение конечностей рук и ног но больше выражено в левой руке  указательного пальца при некоторых поворотах шеи хорошо чувствую покалывание  нерва или связки как это правильно назвать  идёт от позвоночника до пальца. и ещё с утра неприятно наступать на ноги, и бывает болит голова.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2016)

Не верю, что в истори болезни написан диагноз: протрузия. Врача за это лишат премии и оправят на переподготовку.
Перечисленное вами никак не показание к операции, и "укрепление дисков" - это лишь теорема, которую ещё доказывают, и аксиомой это ещё не стало.


----------

